# H: Blood Angels / Lamenters/ Successor chapter army for refurbishment W:£ (U.K seller



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Through my dodgy dealings I have found that I have unwittingly collected quite a sizable Blood Angels army (it fell off the back of a truck). 

Here is a photo of the things I have been blu-tacing together this morning to see exactly what I have:










What you see in the picture:

15 sanguinary guard,
18 Space marines (1 plasma gun, 1 missile launcher, 2 sgts (one with big axe, the other with plasma pistol)
Damaged Corbulo (to be converted into force commander/librarian/other character)
OOP Metal Chaplain

Not pictured in photo:

2 space marines (to boost the 8 marines pictured to a squad of 10)
Rhino
Metal dreadnought
14 sanguinary guard (These can be converted into normal assault marines by the paint job and removal of the angel wings).


I would like to refurbish this army, but I would ideally like to get in touch with a buyer before I start the work. This way we can discuss what chapter heraldry you wish the models to be painted, unit composition, and conversions. The models have been built with the death company upgrade sprue so Blood Angels iconography is prominent. However I thought it would be quite cool to work up one of the successor chapters (Lamenters or Flesh Tearer's for example) and create e unique force just for you.

This project would be perfect for anybody who was toying with the idea of collecting a unique space marine force, fully customised and painted to an excellent standard. I have collected and painted blood angels before and I have a lot of experience create unique characterful armies. This force would also be a good addition to an existing force and I would be available to paint and convert any other models you may wish to add to the above.

If you think this army is for you please get in touch with me through the P.M system, or through my gmail account:

[email protected]



LilLoser


----------

